# J Ridgway, crewman 1904-1909 on Macedonia Steamer



## LIZS (Feb 27, 2012)

I am trying to locate information about my great grandfather John(Jack) Ridgway. His station on the ship is listed as A.B. Does anyone know what that means?

Commander of the Macedonia was C.D.Bennett R.N.R.

Are crewman personnel records available anywhere?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A.B means Able Bodied Seaman


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

No central personal records of British Merchant seamen were kept from 1857 until effectivly 1918.
The only way to trace him is via Crew Agreements and Logbooks. This can be a long and costly process. If you wish to take this course of action, just make another post.

Roger


----------



## LIZS (Feb 27, 2012)

*Able Bodied Seaman*

Thanks Roger, I may decide to pursue that avenue down the road.

In the meantime - what would be the duties of an Able Bodied Seaman on Deck?


----------

